# Hipshot Bridges?



## Jameslewis777 (Oct 21, 2013)

Alright, alright.

What's the deal with these things? Everyone on here raves about them and I see them on all of Bulb's guitars, so I have to know; what's so good about them?

I have a Fender Jim Root Telecaster and it's my favorite guitar by far. It's largely in good condition except there's some blemishes on the bridge piece (see pic below). It's already at my luthier's now for a setup and fret dress, but I'm not sure if I want to pay the extra $59 for a Hipshot bridge or just live with it.







TL;DR: Why do people love hipshot bridges so much? Should I get one on my Jim Root?


----------



## dedsouth333 (Oct 21, 2013)

Subbed. I've been wondering this too. I have heard that they offer more sustain than some bridges but other than that I'm clueless.

Edit: Oh yea and something about better intonation too lol.


----------



## Zado (Oct 21, 2013)

there are many technical reasons that would lead you preferring the hipshot to other fixed bridges,most of them concerning your playing,but I guess the most important is: 

It's Damn Trendy


----------



## dedsouth333 (Oct 21, 2013)

Zado said:


> It's Damn Trendy


----------



## Leuchty (Oct 21, 2013)

Never heard of 'em...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 21, 2013)

They are really comfy and add to your tone(What kind of change I don't know since I wouldn't rip out a hipshot to put something inferior in).

TBH I wouldn't recommend installing a new bridge. Just get a set of graphtech string saver saddles if you feel like your tone could be improved. They'll provide the same effect and you won't need to remove your baseplate or do any drilling.


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't really like the string saver saddles... a little too soft for me, haha. I would simply be replacing the bridge because of aesthetics (my bridge has that damage on it), but I want to know if it's really worth the $59 to go with the Hipshot and why.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Oct 21, 2013)

I haven't personally used one, however the advantage from my perspective is the small bit on the side that protects the saddles. I tend to rest my hand in that area and would rather it be on something other than the saddles.

They also look cool. The regular bent bridge plates look cheap to me. The hipshot's added width makes it look more proportional with the pickups.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 21, 2013)

I agree about the saddles. I love solid saddles since they're a LOT more comfortable for palm muting.


----------



## Khoi (Oct 21, 2013)

I think it's more of a quality thing rather than tonal. I doubt that anyone would be able to tell which is the stock bridge and which is a Hipshot if you compared the tone.

It's really not worth it to "upgrade," and this is coming from a guy who loves his Hipshot bridge.

They're just well constructed, and well designed.


----------



## Leuchty (Oct 21, 2013)

EDIT: Nevermind...


----------



## NickS (Oct 21, 2013)

I have a proprietary Carvin bridge on my DC727, and a Hipshot on my DC800 (standard equipment on the 800). I can tell you that I love the feel and the look of the Hipshot much more, as the bridge on the 7 looks pretty much like what you have on your Tele. I'd say go for it, but it probably won't change the sound tooooo much, it will mainly just look and feel better.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 21, 2013)

Hipshots are popular because they're super simple, very well made, and really cheap.


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Oct 21, 2013)

hm. makes sense now. assuming i'm already paying $42-ish for my set up and fret dress, is it worth it to pay the extra $60 for the bridge, even though there's nothing actually wrong with mine?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 21, 2013)

If you want, go for it since it's $60 for something that could make your guitar more comfortable, plus you could resell it if you don't like it  

However, that's only if it's a direct replacement. I wouldn't do it if you'd have to drill into the guitar and/or pay someone to drill into your guitar.

You might also check if Hipshot makes a retrofit bridge for the guitar/style of bridge you have like how some people have on their 7621's or 7421's


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 21, 2013)

Totally not worth a retrofit unless your current bridge is physically painful to use.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Oct 21, 2013)

I like their looks, they don't seem to move out of intonation as much and they are damn comfy. And u could pay 40 and just order the saddles from hipshot and they will fit right on the baseplate. I did this to my ibanez rg7321.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 22, 2013)

I like the Hipshot for it's comfort and simplicity.


----------



## darren (Oct 22, 2013)

Stock bridge: Stamped and bent steel. Steel(?) saddles. Made&#8230; somewhere?

Hipshot bridge: Milled solid brass. Steel saddles. Made in the USA.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Oct 22, 2013)

Honestly, I'd go with a Gotoh fixed bridge since it looks like it could be a direct replacement instead of a Hipshot of which you would have to retrofit. Gotoh bridges are just as solid as Hipshots IMO. 

STEWMAC.COM : Gotoh Hardtail Bridge


----------



## SkullCrusher (Oct 22, 2013)

I have one on my mayones. It's awesome, really comfy and makes the guitar really resonant.


----------



## angus (Oct 22, 2013)

RTheodoppalus said:


> Honestly, I'd go with a Gotoh fixed bridge since it looks like it could be a direct replacement instead of a Hipshot of which you would have to retrofit. Gotoh bridges are just as solid as Hipshots IMO.
> 
> STEWMAC.COM : Gotoh Hardtail Bridge



They usually are not direct swaps, even if they look like it from afar. They almost always require measuring and drilling.


----------



## Evil Weasel (Oct 22, 2013)

How do they compare to the Schaller Hannes? Just wondered as I have a Hannes on one of my guitars and it really sticks out from the body quite a bit. I actually prefer Gotoh style bridge comfort wise. Tonally the Hannes is amazing, I'd just prefer something with a lower profile.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Oct 22, 2013)

I hate Hardtail and hipshot with a passion.
Don't like the feel of my hand on them at all. 
I would rather go for single saddles anyday LOL

Plus hipshot seem a piece of scrap metal put on wonderful woods.

It's the single thing that puts me totally off of a guitar.


----------



## s4tch (Oct 22, 2013)

Hipshots are:
- nice
- comfy
- well made
- cheap
- stable, durable

There are no downsides, really. Not surprising they are trendy as well.

I like the Gotoh fixed bridges, too. But for a custom body, I chose a Hipshot. Safest and nicest bet below $100.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 22, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Hipshots are popular because they're super simple, very well made, and really cheap.



This exactly. They are just really well made no-bullshit well designed and pretty looking high quality bridges that are really comfortable to play on. It's that simple. Feels and looks good!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 22, 2013)

Bought one a while back for a hard tail partscaster I'm doing. Was pretty impressed with the construction; it's a heavy little bastard. I got a really good deal on it so I figured why not....all these high end guitar builders using them can't be wrong. Hope it's as solid as everyone says they are.


----------



## Mike (Oct 22, 2013)

NickS said:


> I have a proprietary Carvin bridge on my DC727, and a Hipshot on my DC800 (standard equipment on the 800). I can tell you that I love the feel and the look of the Hipshot much more, as the bridge on the 7 looks pretty much like what you have on your Tele. I'd say go for it, but it probably won't change the sound tooooo much, it will mainly just look and feel better.



It's an actual hipshot on the DC800's? Where does it say that? Or did they stop using them?

All I see listed on the DC800 spec page is that it's a hardtail bridge.


----------



## wakjob (Oct 22, 2013)

Not a direct replacement with the Gotoh style one you currently have.

The baseplate is over a full inch shorter, which will expose the two front mounting holes.
Because the back of the Hipshot is rounded, it may just expose the rear mounting holes too.
String spacing is also different.
Then factor in two different baseplate thicknesses to choose from.

As far as sound goes, the Hipshot has _slightly_ more 'click & snap' in the pick attack. 
Your stock bridge leans more towards 'twang'.

And for the Warmoth fans, you can get a body pre-drilled for the Hipshot for $40 extra last I looked.


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the help everyone

Based on calling Hipshot and a couple comments I'm just gonna get that guitar intonated and then maybe paint over the blemish spot on the bridge. Does anyone know of any paint product that I can do this with safely?

Side note;

For quite a while I've wanted to get a Squier Jim Root and use it as a project guitar and I might as well sneak the Hipshot bridge on there:


White Squier Jim Root Telecaster
White Pickguard
Black/Black poles Dimarzio D-Activator bridge and neck
Warmoth Baritone (28 5/8") wenge neck with Pau Ferro fretboard and Jumbo Stainless Steel Frets
Planet Waves Locking Tuners
Hipshot Bridge
Schaller Strap Locks

Sounds gnarly right?


----------



## wat (Oct 25, 2013)

I played an ESP 8 string with a hipshot on it purely because I noticed it had a hipshot(not really interested in 8 strings)

Basically, It's made to feel smooth on your palm, have quality saddles, good intonation, and good adjustability, while looking simple and clean and using the least amount of material possible. That's it.

So basically it looks like it was designed by an engineer who plays lots of guitar and has aesthetic sensibilities.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Oct 26, 2013)

Not worth it to get a guitar re-drilled for something you don't really need, especially when you could get a black Gotoh GTC-101 which is actually a direct fit and it's (in my opinion) on par with the hipshots, quality-wise. (maybe that is already a Gotoh bridge? I can't really tell from the picture)
That being said don't expect any substantial differences in how your guitar sounds or feels.


----------



## Kammo1 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bro stick with the bridge on your Tele. From the looks of this it looks like it is one that was used on the early Charvel San Dimas guitars and it'll be solid brass. Hipshot are great bridges too but IMHO I would never swap the one you have for a Hipshot unless as some of the above posts have mentioned you want a "trendy" bridge


----------



## pstar (Nov 8, 2013)

how do they affect the tone on alder bodies ?


----------

